# Mashed potatoes are too difficult



## NotDelia (Jan 9, 2019)

I heard this (allegedly true) story on the radio the other day.

There's a guy who's keen to learn to be a good home cook, so he has a go at making mashed potatoes - by the book. It takes him hours and the result ain't great. He swears he'll never attempt them ever again. The whole process is just too difficult and time consuming.

His cheffy friend was bemused by this, "So, what was the problem?", he asked. Talk me through how you went about it.

It turned out that the guy had seen someone on YouTube using a potato ricer and he'd tried to do the same with a garlic press! Dunno about you but it made me laugh.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Too funny!

One of my early kitchen jobs was working in the employee cafeteria in the downtown Salt Lake Sears store. This was around 1973 or 4. Every morning one of the first tasks was to make 50 pounds of mashed potatoes. I think the "On" lever for the mixer I used was about the size of a garlic press.

Thinking back, I bet I learned more about cooking from that time with Emma than I realize.

mjb.


----------

